# ONR + waxes sealents etc



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi i have been looking into starting an ONR based mobile valeting service. but looking around here i would like to know peoples views on using onr as a wash before polishing/waxing etc and which waxes will would best due to the polymour left behind from the onr


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Especially if a business your looking at speed i actually would go for Optiseal and if its a wax Optimum car wax over the optiseal or in place of.


----------



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok super. Would be good if any one has any experience with any other waxes also


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Mozza said:


> Ok super. Would be good if any one has any experience with any other waxes also


 Personally I have no experience but I have only heard good things about optiseal.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

ONR will not interfere in any way with any wax placed over it. Dr. G confirmed on numerous occasions that you can use any wax over ONR.
You can also paint a surface washed with ONR


----------



## Andy_m (Sep 13, 2011)

Was just about to ask this but no need now great to know I can use wax over the top of the ONR


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I used ONR daily and have had no problems with the waxes i use (dodo juice range and 476)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used several different waxes after using ONR and haven't had any issues.


----------

